# Auto Logoff Remote Desktop Server 2000



## TheAudionaut (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi guys! :wave:

Is there a way to have remote desktop connections logged off after they are disconnected and idle for 30 minutes? When I go into terminal services manager, Some of the remote logins show as disconnected and idle (for up to hours on end) and this prevents other users from logging in. Right now I have to go into terminal services manager and log them off manually, but I'd love to set it up so it auto disconnects after 30 minutes of idle time. My primary need is to set it up on Windows Server 2000, but it would be handy to know the protocol on a 2003 server as well (if they are different). 

Thanks!!!
Phil


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

You should be able to configure the _idle session limit_, _End disconnected session_, and so forth in the Sessions area of RDP-TCP config.


----------



## TheAudionaut (Sep 11, 2007)

Cellus said:


> You should be able to configure the _idle session limit_, _End disconnected session_, and so forth in the Sessions area of RDP-TCP config.


Thanks Cellus!!! :grin: That is EXACTLY what I needed to know. I appreciate the prompt reply.


----------

